# Severe Constipation - Panic!



## Kelma01 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello
I am in the middle of the 2ww and have excruciating constipation. Everything is like cement. In total desperation I took 2 dulcolax tablets (bisocodyl) but now I am in a complete panic because I don't know if they're safe to take. Please can you advise if I have done something really risky ?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It'll be fine, don't worry about it. The hormones are causing the constipation. Make sure you up your fluid intake at least 2 litres a day of water and ensure lots of fibre (eat prunes!). Try using lactulose regularly to see if that helps too. Are you still passing stools, but just hard? Upping fluid will help to soften things a bit more.


----------



## Kelma01 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you Mazv!
I have been feeling rubbish all day thinking I have really messed things up. The Dulcolax worked but it's quite aggressive so I have been worrying myself sick. Normal service has been resumed so I will make sure I follow all the advice as I can't afford to get in that position again? I know understand why older people become utterly obsessed with their bowel function !


----------

